# How much should I charge for this lot?



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

first Commercial Property needs to be done every 3 inches. Doing mostly residential this property is about 12 minutes out of the way of my route. It's a one entrance lot. Will need to be plowed (driveway/lot) and the walk will need to be salted. Blue lines represent walkways, red area is the lot/drive. I don't know the exact sq ft of the property but cars are for scale. Does anybody have a pricing idea, or a time estimate for a relatively inexperienced 2 man crew- one in a truck, one with a blower than we both finish up with shovels and salt/sand..thank you!


http://imgur.com/OtkcP


The property has one entrance, marked by the opening.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

So anything under three inches, you're going to salt? 
12 minutes out of the way in 80°Weather or 12 minutes in a snow storm?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$24.18 and a case of Hamm's


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sawboy said:


> $24.18 and a case of Hamm's


He's in CT, make it 2 cases.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

3 inch trigger in that place? I think I'd pass. 

Liability waiting to happen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

In Wyoming, it would go for around $1200 a push.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

A wrinkle ranch (I presume) with a 3 inch trigger... wow. Very uncommon in my area.

Have to agree with JDG... I would not like those terms personally...

What happens if you don't have 3 inches, you just suppose to salt it down or what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> A wrinkle ranch


LOL, never heard that term before.

I was thinking the same thing though.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 3 inch trigger in that place? I think I'd pass.
> 
> Liability waiting to happen.


I am subcontracting, anything under 3 inches the contractor will handle.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> A wrinkle ranch (I presume) with a 3 inch trigger... wow. Very uncommon in my area.
> 
> Have to agree with JDG... I would not like those terms personally...
> 
> What happens if you don't have 3 inches, you just suppose to salt it down or what?


Agreed, however I am subcontracting and the contractor will handle anything under 3. I am going to be taking the property in the middle of the night for storms he cannot keep up with.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

OneManWithAPlow said:


> Agreed, however I am subcontracting and the contractor will handle anything under 3. I am going to be taking the property in the middle of the night for storms he cannot keep up with.


AH... that makes so much more sense now... Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So he wants you to price for a 3" push and he is handling anything under that?

This is too complicated for me now. 

I am sure others on here have done this before, a senerio like this we would go to hourly if the person who held the contract holds the trigger and needed assistance. My 2 cents for what it is worth.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> So he wants you to price for a 3" push and he is handling anything under that?
> 
> This is too complicated for me now.
> 
> I am sure others on here have done this before, a senerio like this we would go to hourly if the person who held the contract holds the trigger and needed assistance. My 2 cents for what it is worth.


Yes, I agree and understand. I was also looking for a rough time frame/hourly rate anyone may be able to assume. I don't have a good feel for my operating costs yet so I wanted some insight. Also I am primarily going to be handling the 11pm-5am pushes when most older people will probably not be out which might be why it's every 3 inches, as traffic would presumably be nonexistent.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I am sure others on here have done this before


Never heard of it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I would pass. 

Either I do it all, or I don't do it at all.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sawboy said:


> $24.18 and a case of Hamm's





Mark Oomkes said:


> He's in CT, make it 2 cases.


Change it to
GrainBelt (longneck premium's)
And it's a deal.
Or
1" trigger, ice melt below that depth, 100 per push up to xx" then $$$$$.
Pluss salt.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would pass.
> 
> Either I do it all, or I don't do it at all.


I will be doing the majority. The only thing I will not be doing is if there is heavy downfall while I am at my other job which is highly unlikely as we are usually closed during snowfall.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> Change it to
> GrainBelt (longneck premium's)
> And it's a deal.
> Or
> ...


Thanks. Unfortunately it isn't my contract, but I will bring the issue to attention of elderly trekking through 1-3 inches of snow before the area is serviced. If I went hourly, would it be a consistent cost? I was thinking $100/hr as that's what I strive to obtain for my commercial properties..the work will ultimately be the same but the structure will be different.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Everyone is confused about the situation. Sounds fishy. I think you may be holding some info back/not telling the whole story.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

OneManWithAPlow said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately it isn't my contract, but I will bring the issue to attention of elderly trekking through 1-3 inches of snow before the area is serviced. If I went hourly, would it be a consistent cost? I was thinking $100/hr as that's what I strive to obtain for my commercial properties..the work will ultimately be the same but the structure will be different.


Typically you don't get the same hourly being a sub. You get less because you aren't spending time getting the contract, administering the contract, doing paperwork, usually insurance requirements are different since you are a sub for the contract holder etc. the sub price would depend on what's normal for your area, and equipment.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Typically you don't get the same hourly being a sub. You get less because you aren't spending time getting the contract, administering the contract, doing paperwork, usually insurance requirements are different since you are a sub for the contract holder etc. the sub price would depend on what's normal for your area, and equipment.


 Usually in my area subs get offered a price for the lot. It can be hourly with a minimum or a flat fee. It makes it really easy. You either take it or leave it. That's how I handle my back up guy that helps me in case of a breakdown or massive snow we help each other out.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Usually in my area subs get offered a price for the lot. It can be hourly with a minimum or a flat fee. It makes it really easy. You either take it or leave it. That's how I handle my back up guy that helps me in case of a breakdown or massive snow we help each other out.


Thank you. He offered 80/hr but its also a bit out of the way which is the risk I take in accepting the opportunity. Im not trying to hold anything back, the guy sold me a backup truck and asked if Id be interested in doing the property when I was able to as he is older and doesn't want to go out at 3am-ish and threw 80/hr on the table. He gave me the address, described the area and what they want done. I checked it out, and he told me they want it done every 3 inches. that's all the information I really have at this time, and if you guys could assist me in steering me towards anything else I should be looking out for that would be great. If I took 80/hour should I make it a $50/minimum for any partial hour worked?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> Usually in my area subs get offered a price for the lot. It can be hourly with a minimum or a flat fee. It makes it really easy. You either take it or leave it. That's how I handle my back up guy that helps me in case of a breakdown or massive snow we help each other out.


Yes, but that is typically the case if you are in charge of servicing all the aspects the lot for all conditions. That I would totally understand. But if he is only in charge of night time plowing of over 3 inches, who or what is the trigger puller. (3 inch of snow, or if the contract holder says, ok, it is your turn?)

I suppose if you just put a dollar figure to what ever you are plowing, one money as long as the guy who controls the lot is the trigger puller?

You are sure right on me being confused though...







This is a little different scenario than I have typically seen...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

OneManWithAPlow said:


> Thank you. He offered 80/hr but its also a bit out of the way which is the risk I take in accepting the opportunity. Im not trying to hold anything back, the guy sold me a backup truck and asked if Id be interested in doing the property when I was able to as he is older and doesn't want to go out at 3am-ish and threw 80/hr on the table. He gave me the address, described the area and what they want done. I checked it out, and he told me they want it done every 3 inches. that's all the information I really have at this time, and if you guys could assist me in steering me towards anything else I should be looking out for that would be great. If I took 80/hour should I make it a $50/minimum for any partial hour worked?


Sounds like a possible opportunity to fill in some hours.

As for the partial hour...
I personally would just tuck corners, push back piles, clean around fire hydrants, that stuff that needs to be done anyway to get to the full hour. Cleanness goes a long way.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

OneManWithAPlow said:


> Thank you. He offered 80/hr but its also a bit out of the way which is the risk I take in accepting the opportunity. Im not trying to hold anything back, the guy sold me a backup truck and asked if Id be interested in doing the property when I was able to as he is older and doesn't want to go out at 3am-ish and threw 80/hr on the table. He gave me the address, described the area and what they want done. I checked it out, and he told me they want it done every 3 inches. that's all the information I really have at this time, and if you guys could assist me in steering me towards anything else I should be looking out for that would be great. If I took 80/hour should I make it a $50/minimum for any partial hour worked?


I have a 1 hour minimum that resets once Ieave the lot. So if it takes 20 min I get the minimum hour. It does not accumulate over the length of the storm. Every time you come back to push again you get the minimum charge. If I have a hourly that takes more than an hour I bill at quarter hour intervals after the first hour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm not even going to try to understand this one. 

Anything over 2 cases of beer is oot of my league.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yes, but that is typically the case if you are in charge of servicing all the aspects the lot for all conditions. That I would totally understand. But if he is only in charge of night time plowing of over 3 inches, who or what is the trigger puller. (3 inch of snow, or if the contract holder says, ok, it is your turn?)
> 
> I suppose if you just put a dollar figure to what ever you are plowing, one money as long as the guy who controls the lot is the trigger puller?
> 
> ...


Me as well. I haven't dealt with partial stuff like that with the exception of my buddy who we back each other up. In those cases we call and say hey can u come help me for an hour on this lot while I cycle my guys through for lunch or whatever the case is.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm with Mark.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm with Mark.


Maybe we need to up our game.

3 cases????

A kegger???


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe we need to up our game.
> 
> 3 cases????
> 
> A kegger???


Ok I'm on board for the 3 cases, becuse you are still abel toget a varity of quality beer.
When you go with the keg option, they always like to stick you with Budweiser and at that
Price point, it just brings all of us down.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Me as well. I haven't dealt with partial stuff like that with the exception of my buddy who we back each other up. In those cases we call and say hey can u come help me for an hour on this lot while I cycle my guys through for lunch or whatever the case is.


I am going to primarily be servicing the property. The only time I will not be servicing, is under the rare circumstance that snow fall reaches 3 inches and I can not get out of my 9-5. I have saved all sick time for 2 years and when/if snowfall is that heavy we are almost always released.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Interesting thread... I've read

"Wrinkle ranch"
"I'm with Mark"
" if I can't get out of my 9 to 5"

Amazing. I swear my drinks are laced with something tonight.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Interesting thread... I've read
> 
> "Wrinkle ranch"
> "I'm with Mark"
> ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Interesting thread... I've read
> 
> "Wrinkle ranch"
> *"I'm with Mark"*
> ...


You say this like it's a bad thing..............


----------

